# Stjördalselva: aktuelle Fangstatistiken!



## Karstein (10. August 2004)

Falls einer von euch sich mal informieren möchte, was gerade am Stjördal an Lachsen oder Forellen raus geht:

http://www.lakseborsen.com/

Größter Fisch der Saison 2004 ist bislang ein 14,0kg Salmo.

Dieser bildschöne Fluss ist an meiner Lachsangelsucht Schuld, dort fing ich meinen allerersten, unweit der Hegra Brücke!   

Tight Lines

Karsten


----------

